# Lost rod and reel, Free Beach Access 4



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

If any of you fellow 2coolers happen upon a Abu Garcia 6600 C-4 on an Alllstar Jerkbait rod, that would be mine. I sent out a mullet in the surf this morning without checking the drag and turned around just in time to see it rocket-launch into the surf. I swam all the way to the third bar and searched for over an hour with no luck. this is the second time that I've lost this rod like this, you'd think I'd learned my lesson by now. Maybe she just wasn't meant to be mine. I eventually ended up with a nice slot red and a handful of nice whiting, and two small blacktips (CPR'd). Also caught my first speck of the year, a 10" dink on the old gold spoon. Left the beach around 11, and the traffic was already backed up to near Clute. Got outta there just in time. Now for some Refish on the half shell to mourn my loss... Tight Lines!:headknock


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

That sucks...


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

jc said:


> That sucks...


X2


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Oh Man, I know the feeling!

Sometimes you just have to feed the fish gods!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Welcome to the club. I think it part of surf fishing, I've lost two R&Rs one at high island and one at access 5 near SS. The SS happened at night and it got jerked out of the rod holder before I could get out of my tent cot.
Don't we just wonder about the size of fish we lost.


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

Funny thing is, that morning a saw some of my rod floats for kayak fishing. I didn't know why they caught my attention at the time, but I do now! I think I'm going to fasten them to my surf rods from now on.


----------



## e. (Feb 27, 2009)

I know the feeling turned my back one time at matty and whack 12 ft surf rod and near new 6500 reel gone gone gone lol


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey e. How are things going with you and the misses. Glad to see your post.
I sure miss our CCCF get together.!


----------



## e. (Feb 27, 2009)

were good just lot older LOL how yall doing yep i sure miss the get to gethers to we need to get somthing started again couple times a year .


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry for my delayed response, Lawton and I were talking about all the fun had at the gaternings and the relationships we built.
I haven't fished in the last two year due to sickness and lost of my left leg. Now I'm trying to walk with a artificial leg.But at 76 it's a long process.

I'll talk with Lawton and see if we can get a gaternings together.


----------

